# D300s multiple exposure setting



## maff68 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello

I'm new to Photo Forum and relatively new to HDR. I've been able to play around a bit with different exposures. I took some half decent HDR's of Chitzen itza in the Maya Riviera when I was there last year. The pyramids were pretty dramatic but not enough cloud cover and wrong time of day for my liking. 


Anyways. I have had my Nikon D300s for a year now and just discovered the multiple exposure setting. You can set it for how many exposures you would like and the camera will blend them for you. There is a setting for exposure increments but not for what you would like the +/- to be for each bracket. 

I would like to know if many have you have used this setting? Is this setting intended for HDR specifically? Is the blending software on the camera the same as photmatrix? I'm going to experiment at the lake with it this weekend. I'm wondering if I should just keep it old school for better effects. 

Thanks for any advice

Rob


----------



## Bynx (Jul 6, 2012)

I suggest you read the sticky at the beginning of the HDR forum. Then if your questions arent answered or if you have more then come back and ask them. Your camera is capable of doing bracketed shots of 9 up to 1fstop apart. See the video....
Nikon D300 Hands free bracketing burst for HDR tip. - YouTube


----------



## Forkie (Jul 6, 2012)

Actually, the bracketing mode is quite comprehensive on the D300s.  You can set how many incremental shots you want it to take and whether you want 1/3, 2/3 or a full stop between each shot.


----------

